# Montenegrin - ić, nać



## qwqwqw

Dobar dan,

"Uh zahvaljujem, spasio si me, to nisam niđe moga *nać*."
"*Ić* na počinak = Ić spavat."

Da li je na crnogorskom obično tako se kratko reći?

Hvala.


----------



## iobyo

The standard endings are _-ti_ and _-ći_ in all varieties. The _i-_less forms would only be permissible for artistic effect (poetry, song lyrics, and rhyming in general, etc.). There is also the Croatian (and sometimes Bosnian) spelling convention for the future tense where the _i _is dropped in_ -ti _(but not for _-ći_): _pitat ću_, but _naći ću_. For comparison, these are spelled _pitaću _and _naći ću _in Serbia. They are, however, pronounced [pitaću] and [naćiću] in all BCS varities.

The _i-_less forms, as in your examples, are especially common in casual speech in Croatia, but much less so in Serbia. Foreros more familiar with Montenegrin and Bosnian speech will help you out in that regard.


----------



## qwqwqw

Zahvaljujem.


----------



## VelikiMag

qwqwqw said:


> Da li je se na crnogorskom obično tako se kratko reći kaže?


Da, veoma često u neformalnom govoru.

Obrati pažnju i na ovo "_moga_". To je takođe jedna od prepoznatljivih karakteristika crnogorskog govora. Kod glagola koji se u prošlom vremenu u muškom rodu završavaju na -_ao_ (npr. _mogao_), često se vrši skraćivanje tako što se gubi finalno "_o_", a "_a_" se izgovara dugo. Mislim da ovakvo skraćivanje postoji još i u nekim dalmatinskim govorima, s tim što je kod njih finalno "_a_" kratko. U ostalim govorima se gubi "_a_", dok "_o_" ostaje (_mog'o, rek'o, im'o, doš'o, _itd.).


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala puno, to objašnjenje mi e dobro došlo, pa hvala i na ispravku.


----------



## Милан

I obrati pažnju na još nešto. Ne znam šta kaže crnogorski pravopis o tome, ali u srpskom pravopisu piše da se to *sažimanje vokala* može ali i ne mora obeležiti sa ovim znakom dužine   ̑.
Npr. za mogao>mogâ ili moga in Montenegro, mogô ili mogo u Srbiji mada i ja nekad sažimam vokale kao da sam iz Crne Gore, a nisam. 

Ono što je bitnije da nema onog apostofa kao što ti je rekao Veliki Mag. Apostof bi značio da smo izostavili neko slovo ili dva slova, ali ovde se desilo sažimanje vokala te nije ispravno pisati mog'o, rek'o. I još nešto, ovo ti govorim jer imam Pravopis Matice srpske u rukama, da ga nemam ovo ne bih ni znao jer se NE UČI u osnovnoj ili srednjoj školi/gimnaziji. Štaviše, kad bi na ulici pitao 100 slučajnih prolaznika, a da nisu studenti srpskog, svi bi ti rekli da se piše rek'o, mog'o. Nisam siguran ni da bi znali da u srpskom uopšte postoji znak dužine.  Inače ovi oblici se najčešće sreću u razgovoru, poeziji i naravno u SMS porukama.


----------



## qwqwqw

Interesantno, hvala na trudu.


----------



## qwqwqw

VelikiMag said:


> Da, veoma često u neformalnom govoru.
> 
> Obrati pažnju i na ovo "_moga_". To je takođe jedna od prepoznatljivih karakteristika crnogorskog govora. Kod glagola koji se u prošlom vremenu u muškom rodu završavaju na -_ao_ (npr. _mogao_), često se vrši skraćivanje tako što se gubi finalno "_o_", a "_a_" se izgovara dugo. Mislim da ovakvo skraćivanje postoji još i u nekim dalmatinskim govorima, s tim što je kod njih finalno "_a_" kratko. U ostalim govorima *se gubi "a", dok "o" ostaje* (_mog'o, rek'o, im'o, doš'o, _itd.).



Evo i primjer:

BAHRIJA: Halo čovječe!
AMAR: Oprosti, majke ti. Moja je greška. 
BAHRIJA: Pa nisi ni *pogledo* nazad. 
AMAR: Nešto smo se zapričali.


----------



## VelikiMag

Tako je, ovakvih primjera gdje se gubi "a" ćeš naći mnogo više nego onih gdje se gubi "o". Kao što sam već rekao, ovaj drugi način sažimanja je karakterističan za relativno mali jezički prostor.

A vezano za apostrof, njega sam stavio samo uslovno, kako bi OP lakše uočio gdje je glas koji se gubi. Sažimanje vokala se javlja u govoru, a u pisanom tekstu je nepravilno i sa apostrofom i bez njega. Osim ako se ne radi o nekoj poeziji gdje se sažimanje vrši radi rime ili broja slogova u stihu.


----------

